# Rusty Cooley's RC8 Pics!! [Before Paint]



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

These were just posted on the Cooley forum by Stephen Platt of Collibus.























I must say.. Dean did a REALLY good job on this one!!!! This BETTER go into production.....

Thanks to Stephen Platt for pics after paint!


----------



## Samer (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks great man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuckin' sick.

I hope this goes into production and the price isnt scary


----------



## durangokid (Feb 25, 2010)

ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!
that's awsome!
i would tap that!

Lucas


----------



## Isan (Feb 25, 2010)

JESUS H. CHRIST!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 25, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> I must say.. Dean did a REALLY good job on this one!!!! This BETTER go into production.....



2 things. Why did Dean not drop the top? Why do the ugly ass Sims carve?

2nd, why does it look like they routed the pup routes with a 1/2" diameter bit instead of a 1/4" with a collar cut setup? Fanned fret 8, awesome, monsterous 8 inline headstock? Not so much... So far the only 8 inline I've seen that doesn't look too huge is Brian's, and I've got a similar design now that would work for that. Funny enough, the gimpy lower horn looks better on this one than on the 7 string version. Looks like they modded the upper horn a bit.


----------



## Demeyes (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks really good. I find 8 in-line headstocks very hit or miss but that one seems to look nice. Whats the fan on it?


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> Looks really good. I find 8 in-line headstocks very hit or miss but that one seems to look nice. Whats the fan on it?



I don't have any info on it, but all I know is, it's badass. Id say the fan is probably like a 25.5-23.5 or so. Cooley tunes Bb-Ab on his Conklin so I have no doubt it'll be the same with this one.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Feb 25, 2010)

hot! if that doesnt go into production dean are stupid, they would really break ground with that!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 25, 2010)

Good to see the Dean custom shop doesn't know how to do a drop top...


----------



## lurgar (Feb 25, 2010)

I hope I'm not getting anybody upset, but that is Mike Nedd's guitar shop. I recognize that place. He has a posted with Rusty Cooley up that's signed "To the best guitar tech ever!" by mr. Cooley himself. I wonder if it's a full custom...

Here's the website
Nedd Guitars : Professional Repairs and Handcrafted Instruments


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Good to see the Dean custom shop doesn't know how to do a drop top...



I didn't think it would matter since they're painting over it.


----------



## Dickicker (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG! the world is doomed! wait, too late!


----------



## pink freud (Feb 25, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> I didn't think it would matter since they're painting over it.



Then why even bother having that sliver of a top on there in the first place?


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Then why even bother having that sliver of a top on there in the first place?



I guess to give it a bit of that brighter maple top tone?


----------



## TMM (Feb 25, 2010)

Based on the ridiculous price of the RC7, if this goes into production, you can probably count on having to sell your first-born (and maybe your second, depending on how much the first was worth) to be able to afford it.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 25, 2010)

^^Thats what i figured.

^That as well.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

True, But look at the price of the mahogany RC7. Seems they're getting a LITTLE smarter with their pricing.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome looking guitar! What is a drop top?


----------



## whammybarofdeth (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah I think it'll probably be 25.5-23" scale length, as i believe thats what his conklin is...

my god I want one, I've been dreaming of high A's for years lol


----------



## SPBY (Feb 25, 2010)

just remember, the RC7 cost $2700... and this has another string and fanned frets, i can only cringe at the thought of it's possible price. Also, i wouldn't buy it, i dont like the extra high string. but it sure does look nice


----------



## metalvince333 (Feb 25, 2010)

If it does go into production in maybe korea for a more affordable model...I wont have the choice but to buy one..and I hate dean guitars...I dont like having GAS on their stuff..


----------



## Merlin_602 (Feb 25, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Awesome looking guitar! What is a drop top?


It's a top they might aswell have dropped. like that one


----------



## SpaceDock (Feb 25, 2010)

Bam!


----------



## Elysian (Feb 25, 2010)

lurgar said:


> I hope I'm not getting anybody upset, but that is Mike Nedd's guitar shop. I recognize that place. He has a posted with Rusty Cooley up that's signed "To the best guitar tech ever!" by mr. Cooley himself. I wonder if it's a full custom...
> 
> Here's the website
> Nedd Guitars : Professional Repairs and Handcrafted Instruments



Maybe he's doing a ghost build for Dean, hence the headstock?


----------



## Origin (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, looks pretty, but I hate Dean so ehn.  That and I don't want to pay what I would pay for a CAR. 2228 it is


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 25, 2010)

I was expecting an Ibanez here...


----------



## Adam (Feb 25, 2010)

whammybarofdeth said:


> Yeah I think it'll probably be 25.5-23" scale length, as i believe thats what his conklin is...
> 
> my god I want one, I've been dreaming of high A's for years lol



Actually you can obtain a high A up to the 30" scale with Garry goodmans Octave4plus strings, ranging from .005 to .015. Ive used them on my 8 strings for years with no issues, and they tend to outlast my high E string. I'm going to be testing his high A string for the 30.1"-30.5" scale soon as well. 

My only gripe with this new 8 is the headstock, the tuner for the high A string is very far away from nut, this will reduce the lifespan on high A strings. While it doesent really add any felt tension, it strains the string alot more. This is why I went for a reverse inline for my 2nd 8 string. 

The most ideal placement is 1"-2" away from the nut. A 22" scale would also be the best for using off the shelf strings for a long lasting high A. 

But since Rusty tunes it to G# and not A, 23" or 23.5" is not an issue for him, but it is for anyone wanting to tune to a high A and be able to do bends like they would on their high E.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

So much Dean hate man. At least they're starting to redeem themselves...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2010)

i would guess this mike nedd guy is building a prototype that the dean models will be based on. guitar companies often hire independent guitar builders to do prototypes for them.


----------



## whammybarofdeth (Feb 25, 2010)

Or Dean sent him the unfinished body so Rusty could get it stained any color he wants? idk....


----------



## Origin (Feb 25, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> So much Dean hate man. At least they're starting to redeem themselves...



You are right, I apologize. They're taking the B.C. Rich route, as in starting to kick ass


----------



## Apophis (Feb 25, 2010)

looks really interesting, I hope it won't be changed much before final presentation


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

Apophis said:


> looks really interesting, I hope it won't be changed much before final presentation



^Agreed


----------



## Stephen (Feb 25, 2010)

haha it got on here quite quick since i posted the photos on Rusty's forum.


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 25, 2010)

Stephen said:


> haha it got on here quite quick since i posted the photos on Rusty's forum.



I saw and had to post it here.  I was immediately amazed at the guitars progress since Rusty said it wasn't going to be for a while. Now he's saying it should be finished Saturday!!

EDIT!!!!

News on what the finish will be.......



Rusty Cooley said:


> Yes it will have the graphic but it will be red! and that graphic will be on the back as well.



HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## S-O (Feb 25, 2010)

I am a huge rusty fan, my login got lost over on his forum, so I just stick to watching his CFH vids, over and over, and listening to his solo CD, original and fancy remastered/remixed version.

I love the way this is coming, I like his signature git, I personally wouldn't buy it, but I think it is sweet.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 25, 2010)

S-O said:


> I am a huge rusty fan, my login got lost over on his forum, so I just stick to watching his CFH vids, over and over, and listening to his solo CD, original and fancy remastered/remixed version.
> 
> I love the way this is coming, I like his signature git, I personally wouldn't buy it, but I think it is sweet.



Why didn't you message me then? I'm still an admin on his forum, would have sorted it for you. Tell you what PM me and i'll sort it for you


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Feb 25, 2010)

good god, what a beast!


----------



## freepower (Feb 25, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if this goes production won't it be the first fanned fret production guitar? Let alone Dean?


----------



## Demiurge (Feb 25, 2010)

freepower said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if this goes production won't it be the first fanned fret production guitar? Let alone Dean?



There's a FF Agile in the works (prototype pics are floating around), so it might be neck and neck (oh what a fucking pun!) as to which would come out first.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Feb 26, 2010)

what says you can't tune this guitar to f#? seems like no one even acknowledges the possibilty...although it's prolly not the total "intended" purpose it seems like a .009 on the high and a .076ish on the f# would do the job...i dunno, just throwing it out there cause this guitahh is f'n sick looking although i'll bet it will easily be post $3000.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Good to see the Dean custom shop doesn't know how to do a drop top...



That's too funny


----------



## Gamba (Feb 26, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Good to see the Dean custom shop doesn't know how to do a drop top...



I thought just the same


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 26, 2010)

with regards to the cost, unless you are hell bent on getting a DEAN...

Apophis can build you one like this, if i am mistaken his thread about production fanned axes is about "these" (loose term), no?

And you get a custom at a fraction of a Dean / Cooley price tag...unless you want the Dean of course!!!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 26, 2010)

Appearently it took a multi-scale to get his neck pickup straight... it's usually the other way around 

I dig it actually, although the lack of a drop-top is an eyesore for now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 26, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> with regards to the cost, unless you are hell bent on getting a DEAN...
> 
> Apophis can build you one like this, if i am mistaken his thread about production fanned axes is about "these" (loose term), no?
> 
> And you get a custom at a fraction of a Dean / Cooley price tag...unless you want the Dean of course!!!





I like Rusty and his music, I can't stand Dean so while it's interesting to see how his guitars are progressing if I ever wanted a Bb-Ab 8 I'd go somewhere else. 

That said, it does look alright...if a little uninspired.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 26, 2010)

Why cant i see these pics on here or on his forum? They dont even show


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 26, 2010)

heavy7-665 said:


> Why cant i see these pics on here or on his forum? They dont even show



Are you on a work computer? Or have any image blockers or something? They seem to show up fine for everyone else.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 26, 2010)

was because it was draining my bandwidth so i've re-uploaded them smaller instead, still big enough to view, don't exactly need them being huge though haha

Some more for you guys


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Ste is there any pics of the headstock?

That shit looks SO sexy!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 26, 2010)

the paintwork is impressive

the bridge looks strange and not to my taste

i think it may be the camera angle but the body looks really small for a 8 string....


----------



## Stephen (Feb 26, 2010)

Nope, Rusty should have it tomorrow though if all goes well


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome! Oh.. Ste, do you want me to add those pictures to the OP?


----------



## Stephen (Feb 26, 2010)

can do


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 26, 2010)

If there's an RC8x, which like its 7 string sibling also has 1 mm high frets, I'll be 

This came out pretty nice though, can't wait to see vids of Rusty shreddin it up.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 26, 2010)

Great paint job (the shape really needs something complex to draw attention away from the slightly odd shape)

Altough a straight 8 headstock, that kills it a bit for me. Still nice to see progress though


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 26, 2010)

All of the pics are on the OP now


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 26, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> These were just posted on the Cooley forum by Stephen Platt of Collibus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is NASTY!


----------



## Jeepers (Feb 26, 2010)

VERY cool
looks like the left horn has been slimmed down a bit which looks much better and makes it look a little more symmetrical. Paint looks epic too!
Would be great to see a fanned fret production! get them out in the public eye


----------



## CooleyJr (Feb 26, 2010)

Jeepers said:


> VERY cool
> looks like the left horn has been slimmed down a bit which looks much better and makes it look a little more symmetrical. Paint looks epic too!
> Would be great to see a fanned fret production! get them out in the public eye



That's what we're all hoping for! Well.. also an affordable price too.. ($1500-2000) But that's a VERY slim chance


----------



## Mourning The Me (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh MY!! I jus got a Guitar Boner. Thanks for the share


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy Crap! An 8 string i like!



Adam said:


> Actually you can obtain a high A up to the 30" scale with Garry goodmans Octave4plus strings, ranging from .005 to .015. Ive used them on my 8 strings for years with no issues, and they tend to outlast my high E string. I'm going to be testing his high A string for the 30.1"-30.5" scale soon as well.



thats all well and good, but i wouldnt gig out or base my playing around a string i just cant get anywhere.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the pickup angles on that. What's up with the unfanned pups? (or relatively unfanned.)


----------



## Adam (Feb 27, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Holy Crap! An 8 string i like!
> 
> 
> 
> thats all well and good, but i wouldnt gig out or base my playing around a string i just cant get anywhere.



It's always a good idea to order more than a few. 

Oh yeah Garry has developed new wire that can tune up to A4 in 5 minutes on a 25.5" instrument


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not huge fan of the aesthetics at all. The graphic is pretty lame, in my opinion, and ruined the RC7 for me. The bridge looks fairly uncomfortable as well, and visually has zero flow. 

Overall, I'm fairly underwhelmed.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 27, 2010)

love the red.way better than the black


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 27, 2010)

That whole section with the pickups and bridge is a huge wood killer for me, the bridge and birdge PUP are not at the right angels together, and the Base of the Bridge looks worth about 5 dollars, And once again the pickups Are very uneasy looking, why is there no angle on the neck?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 27, 2010)

They're probably putting 808's in the thing instead of something bigger like they should so they can't really angle the pickups.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2010)

^Actually I thought that was the advantage of 808s- that you could angle them and didn't have to worry about pole pieces lining up.


----------



## Adam (Feb 27, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> ^Actually I thought that was the advantage of 808s- that you could angle them and didn't have to worry about pole pieces lining up.



Thats the advantage of angling them in a 7 string.


----------



## avenger (Feb 27, 2010)

The entire middle section of the body looks messed up. The angle in horrible it makes it seem like the guitar is all wobbled up or something.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 27, 2010)

Adam said:


> Thats the advantage of angling them in a 7 string.



^this


808s are made wide enough for 8 strings... if you already have 8 strings you cant angle them drastically like you could on a 7 string since theres no extra space. They would have had to use a 9 string pickup or a 6 string bass pickup.


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 27, 2010)

I love that red Xenocide graphic.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 27, 2010)

Adam said:


> Thats the advantage of angling them in a 7 string.



Ah. Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 27, 2010)

Has the guitar been fully put together?


----------



## Adam (Feb 27, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Ah. Didn't know that, thanks.



No prob, here's a pic of 808s in a 7 for reference:


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 28, 2010)

I have wet dreams about that guitar


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not as nice as his Conklin is it


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 28, 2010)

iondestroyer1527 said:


> what says you can't tune this guitar to f#? seems like no one even acknowledges the possibilty...although it's prolly not the total "intended" purpose it seems like a .009 on the high and a .076ish on the f# would do the job...i dunno, just throwing it out there cause this guitahh is f'n sick looking although i'll bet it will easily be post $3000.



Well considering that his current signature already costs something like 3 grand,a miltiscale one will cost over 3500 $ i guess...it's not hard for dean to back up a ridiculus price,since it's an 8 string and if you search a bit around custom shops,most of them don't do fanned frets for cheap.except roter maybe


----------



## jsousa (Feb 28, 2010)

awesome guitar man!


----------



## capo_fez (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the general consensus about the inline 8 headstock. It's a bit much for a guitar designed to have a high A or Ab string. In my personal opinion, I would have gone with a 4+4 or even a 5+3 for this tuning. As for tuning it to F#, I would have gone with 28"-25" for a fanned fret system, or non fanned. I would have loved to see this with a Kahler. As I have seen a couple of fanned fret guitars with custom Kahlers, I think it would have been awesome. Unless he could talk Floyd Rose into designing a multiscale 8-string trem. I have seen the 8-string Ibanez Edge Pro trem, and thought it was rather sexy. 

I would love to try one out, but the thought of giving my left nut as colateral for a test run has me a bit scared. Maybe if they could just settle for an arm and a leg, I might consider it.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2010)

capo_fez said:


> I have seen the 8-string Ibanez Edge Pro trem, and thought it was rather sexy.



Wow! Do you have a link or pics?


----------



## hatestringsof8 (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah, rusty showed me the production pics on his computer where he does lessons (i am a student of his). looks amazing i get to see him play it next lesson. i hope it goes into production as well. but if it does it'll probably be expensive.


----------



## jsousa (Feb 28, 2010)

hatestringsof8 said:


> yeah, rusty showed me the production pics on his computer where he does lessons (i am a student of his). looks amazing i get to see him play it next lesson. i hope it goes into production as well. but if it does it'll probably be expensive.



ask if you can film him for a youtube skit like this one (with the 8 and his latest rig of course!) :


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree with his comments on emg707's .... they're just amazing to me.


----------



## hatestringsof8 (Feb 28, 2010)

maybe


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 1, 2010)

CooleyJr said:


> These were just posted on the Cooley forum by Stephen Platt of Collibus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FUCK! THIS is my dream guitar!
Thats unbelievable.......
very nice paintjob also!
This better goes in production!
Greets
Simon


----------



## jymellis (Mar 1, 2010)

jsousa said:


> ask if you can film him for a youtube skit like this one (with the 8 and his latest rig of course!) :




he never ceases to amaze me. but, i REALLY like the shot at ibanez. like they wouldnt have made the cutaway however he wanted. they put that damntop horn handprint-grip for herman li. im sure they would have shaved some of the back of the lower horn off for his guitars if he wanted.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted, but what was the scale length?


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 2, 2010)

I think Rusty said 25.5-23.5.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 2, 2010)

I love everything about it except that hideous, over the top paint job. It's like they wrapped the guitar in one of those Affliction knock-off shirts you can get at Wal-Mart for $6. It's just so absolutely tasteless. 

I really hope it can be ordered in plain colors like the RC7G. Though, something tells me the price is going to be quite hefty. 

I love the ground that this guitar is breaking, but once again it seems Dean doesn't know how to spec out a proper production signature guitar. It's like the Dave Shankle V all over again. 

I must say, that I really like the specs for the most part, and if it's anything like the other RC's then the playability will be amazing. I'm curious to see how the production of these goes.


----------



## Origin (Mar 3, 2010)

HAHAHA it's true, it reminds me of the douchebags that wear all the Tapout shirts but look like they couldn't fight a paper bag without pissing themselves and dying.

That being said, everything else = O_O Well..I've been shut up.


----------



## TMM (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks incredible with the paint! I love how it's red instead of white, like the original.


----------



## 1337mikeV (Mar 11, 2010)

holy shit that things is gnarly


----------



## Cancer (Mar 11, 2010)

That is sick. Period.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 14, 2010)

FINALLY THE FINAL PRODUCT!


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 14, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love everything about it except that hideous, over the top paint job. It's like they wrapped the guitar in one of those Affliction knock-off shirts you can get at Wal-Mart for $6. It's just so absolutely tasteless.




Funny you should say that..


----------



## jsousa (Mar 14, 2010)

aside from the rc7 logo, awesome!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 14, 2010)

I love how he completely forgot to mention it being you know... multiscale


----------



## blackseeds (Mar 15, 2010)

damn i hate fanned frets
if it had normal frets i'd be happy to buy one


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 15, 2010)

That is definitely very awesome. 

Now I'm just hoping this guitar isn't $8,000


----------



## thepylestory (Mar 15, 2010)

boom! so nasty


----------



## CooleyJr (Mar 16, 2010)

New pic sent to me by Rusty. 







Yum.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks pretty sweet even though I feel like 8 strings is a daunting task and I kinda like my standard tuning =P


----------



## george galatis (Mar 30, 2010)

the graphics looks really in depth  awesome


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 30, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Then why even bother having that sliver of a top on there in the first place?



Jackson does it to hide the neckthru joints, which have a habit of showing up as the guitar ages. For this one, I dunno?


----------



## Peteus (Apr 3, 2010)

That stunning wish the body had a few more curves so it rests better on your body


----------



## walleye (Apr 8, 2010)

pink freud said:


> Then why even bother having that sliver of a top on there in the first place?



i dont see how you could call that a sliver, it looks to be 4 mm or so. thatll make a huge different in tone


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 9, 2010)

That in-line headstock is ginormous!


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 2, 2011)

Is the RC8 ever going to be a production guitar?


----------



## BR10N (Apr 2, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Is the RC8 ever going to be a production guitar?


 
I was wondering the same thing today! Dean is behind with their production line for the RC8's, and it should be out some time very soon; at least I hope so...


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Apr 2, 2011)

walleye said:


> i dont see how you could call that a sliver, it looks to be 4 mm or so. thatll make a huge different in tone



lol


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 15, 2011)

BR10N said:


> I was wondering the same thing today! Dean is behind with their production line for the RC8's, and it should be out some time very soon; at least I hope so...


 
Seriously... of all the people here who are inside the industry does anyone know if and when the RC8 might be a production guitar?


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 15, 2011)

Damn. I just hope its not $4000 like his last one...


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Seriously... of all the people here who are inside the industry does anyone know if and when the RC8 might be a production guitar?



From what I've read on the Cooley forum..



A member on the Cooley Fourm said:


> OK, here is the deal on the RC8 fanned fret. I know nothing about the larger scale model, or if that model even exists. According to my local SamAsh (local Dean dealer):
> 
> - The fanned fret 25.5 scale is no longer limited to 25 worldwide, but they are only going to be built on a per-order basis. Do not expect to play one in a store, ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 15, 2011)

Well $3k isn't chump change but it's really not too bad for an American made, CS/SCS, fanned fret 8-string. It's only a few hundred dollars more than the off-the-shelf RC7G.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 15, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well $3k isn't chump change but it's really not too bad for an American made, CS/SCS, fanned fret 8-string. It's only a few hundred dollars more than the off-the-shelf RC7G.



Yeah I was pleasantly surprised to hear that Dean wasn't charging out the ass for it. I'd even go as far as saying it's WELL worth the wait for it to be built too.


----------



## MrZUmis (Apr 16, 2011)

great man! but...reverse headstock????


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not likely to ever play an 8, but I find this guitar appealing and I actually like the graphic, go figure.


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 17, 2011)

BUT HE DOES NOT DJENT!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 17, 2011)

^Yes he does. There's plenty of palm muting in his music.


----------



## b7string (Apr 17, 2011)

That looks like a very comfortable fan, and look at that fret acess on the 24th! You could practically park an SUV up there and still have room to noodle  I dunno I usually like trans finishes and nicer looking woods, but something about that graphic just suits this guitar. The instrument looks overall like it was meant to be that way, it has good flow. Now if only I could stumble across $3000 ...


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bottom line: it's going to be overpriced.
Dean is the biggest joke alongside Gibson when it comes to pricing. For them to act like it costs significantly more to make this versus anything else they have in production is absurd. I understand it's "custom/built to order," but they have the tools, man power, and skill regardless. I just see no reason that justifies it being so pricy (for that much you can have alot of places build exactly what you want).


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 18, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Bottom line: it's going to be overpriced.
> Dean is the biggest joke along with Gibson when it comes to pricing. For them to act like it costs significantly more to make this versus anything else they have in production is absurd. They have the tools and the man power. Their is no reason this or almost any other guitar should be over $2000ish from a big company.


Scroll up. $3K.

So eh, now please elaborate why a large company shouldn't charge 3 grand for a USA-made guitar. Really, do it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Bottom line: it's going to be overpriced.
> Dean is the biggest joke along with Gibson when it comes to pricing. For them to act like it costs significantly more to make this versus anything else they have in production is absurd. They have the tools and the man power. Their is no reason this or almost any other guitar should be over $2000ish from a big company.



What you fail to grasp is how the market, not just the guitar market, works. A "price ladder" is key to how companies differenciate thier product lines. Not to mention you have no idea how retail/distro markup works. 

Do you really think Gibson gets $2000 for an LPS, Dean $2700 for an RC7G, or Fender getting $3000 for a 50's Strat? They're not. In fact they're lucky to get half that in most cases. It all has to do with the markup that retailers apply to get thier piece of the pie. 

Just look at Carvin. They sell factory direct and still can charge upwards of $2000 on an instrument. 

Also worth mentioning is that it costs a heck of a lot more to make a quality guitar in a first world country. Its a little sad how guitarists look at instrument pricing these days being so used to buying guitars off the backs of developing countries. I'm guilty of it as well, buy at least I know what's going on.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 18, 2011)

I realized my post didn't make sense so I edited it. However, I still stand by the pricing for the most part, just more on the extreme end. $10000 for an ESP KH or JH model? I know thats off topic but just an example of how outlandish it can get.

(I realize the middle man (Sam Ash, GC,... whatever) needs to make money aswell, and their markup increases the final price.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Bottom line: it's going to be overpriced.
> Dean is the biggest joke alongside Gibson when it comes to pricing. For them to act like it costs significantly more to make this versus anything else they have in production is absurd. I understand it's "custom/built to order," but they have the tools, man power, and skill regardless. I just see no reason that justifies it being so pricy (for that much you can have alot of places build exactly what you want).



Tools which cost hundreds of thousands of dollars to maintain annually, man power which costs millions annually in the first world, and skilled workers/worker education which inflates both costs. 

Find me a shop that'll make an exact RC8FF in less than a year for close to $3k and I'll buy a sandwich. 



sell2792 said:


> I realized my post didn't make sense so I edited it. However, I still stand by the pricing for the most part, just more on the extreme end. $10000 for an ESP KH or JH model? I know thats off topic but just an example of how outlandish it can get.
> 
> (I realize the middle man (Sam Ash, GC,... whatever) needs to make money aswell, and their markup increases the final price.)



Special/Limited editions don't count as it's implied that you are paying more just because they are branded as Special or Limited. That's about as honest as it gets in this industry. 

Since the RC8 is neither Limited or $10k, why are you bringing up this argument?


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 18, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> Bottom line: it's going to be overpriced.
> Dean is the biggest joke alongside Gibson when it comes to pricing. For them to act like it costs significantly more to make this versus anything else they have in production is absurd. I understand it's "custom/built to order," but they have the tools, man power, and skill regardless. I just see no reason that justifies it being so pricy (for that much you can have alot of places build exactly what you want).


 
That might be true if it was built in whatever Chinese sweatshop they manufacture their $200 Guitar Center newbie Christmas special guitar but it sounds like this is make here in the states by skilled Luthiers, hence the price. This is right around the same price point as a 8 String Guerilla so it sounds correct to me.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 19, 2011)

So why not buy the 8 string Guerilla?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> So why not buy the 8 string Guerilla?


 
Because they're really fucking ugly. 

Though, if anyone is looking for a fanned fret, with a thin neck Guerilla isn't going to help you much.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 19, 2011)

Dude $3k for this guitar is a very competitive price, so much so that I'll be looking into buying one in the fall if I decide to go with 8-strings in the newest incarnation of my band. (still trying to decide between 6-7-8-9 )


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 19, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Dude $3k for this guitar is a very competitive price, so much so that I'll be looking into buying one in the fall if I decide to go with 8-strings in the newest incarnation of my band. (still trying to decide between 6-7-8-9 )


 
Come on, if Troy is thinking about buying it, it _has to be_ priced low.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 19, 2011)

^ truth

Also if I go 8-string the tuning is to be AEADGCEA and this is the _only _'production' instrument suited for that tuning. Only other option is a custom for more $$ or to build the fucker myself which I just don't have time to do right now. Plus I have no way to do a cool paint job like that (yes I actually like the finish a lot).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 19, 2011)

Pricing? It has someone's name on it. I always expect the price to be out of my range if this is the case. 

Jordans... $200 shoes that feel like you're walking in cardboard boxes. I think you'd get more out of this guitar than out of a pair of uncomfortable "overpriced" shoes, but there I think the "getting what you pay for" is looking cool. Likewise, I'm sure there are ppl out there who feel like they've gotten their $3k's worth (or will--whatver) having bought this guitar simply bc the guitar means something to them. Don't fuck that up for ppl.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 19, 2011)

A semi-custom fanned rc8 for $3000 isn't a bad price at all. I mean.. just look at this.
Dean USA DS7 David Schankle 29 fret Shred Machine with case | Dean | Electric Guitars | Guitar Asylum
$3350 for an ugly ass 29 fret V with horrible inlays..
I'd say the fanned rc8 is DAMN well worth the money. Also being $300 more than the USA RC7 is another reason that the RC8 is worth it.
While both have the high A, at least the rc8 has a high A STRING and not just frets that make it possible to fret a high A.


----------

